# Varroa Buster....is this just snake oil?



## bsharp (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm calling snake oil.

It sounds nice, but I don't see any pictures of the product in use. How do they get the bees to go through them? Varroa prefer young nurse bees who stay in and around the brood nest, and I can't think of a way to force nurses to go through the tunnels that are placed within the brood nest (if that's even where these are put).

They say the product is to be used in addition to regular treatments. With most treatments into the 95-98% kill range, I'm thinking there's no way to measure how effective this actually is. Which mites are killed by the treatment, and which are killed by VB? I'd imagine an untreated hive with a couple of these in them would crash the same as one without them (if it wouldn't, you better believe they'd say "no other treatments needed" ).

At a retail price of $60/hive per year, while still needing to do OAV, Apistan, or whatever, I predict this is another footnote in the history books in the fight against varroa.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

They have a video on indigogo that asks "Are 1000 bee lives worth $1 to you ?" .... SNAKE OIL...and another Internet Marketer who paid couple of grand for some seminar titled "Are you leaving money on the table ?"

Run fast and far away from such commercials.


----------

